
Deaths by horsekick in the Prussian army – and other ‘Never Events’ - DanBC
https://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/full/10.1111/anae.13261
======
DanBC
I suck at editing titles to fit the 80 character limit. This title was _Deaths
by horsekick in the Prussian army – and other ‘Never Events’ in large
organisations_ which is 10 characters too long.

This article talks about NHS "Never Events". These are things that must never
happen; there's never any excuse for them to happen, and NHS organisations
should prevent them from happening. They are short and tightly focussed.

Here's the NHS Improvement page that gives the list of never events, and talks
about the policy: [https://improvement.nhs.uk/resources/never-events-policy-
and...](https://improvement.nhs.uk/resources/never-events-policy-and-
framework/)

